# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  fake d-bol

## Maximus G

fake russian d-bol

----------


## MichaelCC

You are right "Maximus". I know this one - IMO it's underdosed - about 2-3mg/tablet. 
Take a look at the label - "MADE IN RUSSIA" - no need to say more  :Smilie:

----------


## Maximus G

are you sure they contain metandienone often russian fakes contain metyltesto

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Metyltest is way more expensive, I dont think it would contain that.

----------


## MichaelCC

Agree with PowerBB - metiltesto is more expensive than metandien

----------


## Maximus G

But why do many russian d-bol fake contain metyltesto that i am 100% sure of i have seen many lab tests on that espesially these: (and i checked with 2 big powder suorces from china and both sell metyltesto cheaper then d-bol)

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> But why do many russian d-bol fake contain metyltesto that i am 100% sure of i have seen many lab tests on that espesially these: (and i checked with 2 big powder suorces from china and both sell metyltesto cheaper then d-bol)


Not sure, but I would stay away.

----------


## Maximus G

But fakers always use metyltesto so it has to be pretty cheap i remember i saw on a dutch board they posted almost a hundred labanalysis on different steroids like primobolan orals ,d-bol,anadrol even some winny tabs all of them contained metyltesto so its obvious that fakers like to use it for some reason and the only thing i can think of that its so cheap and in those d-bols i posted second pic they contained something like 2-3mg of metyltesto so its only a low dose

----------


## MichaelCC

You are right - faker very often use metiltesto. But I think this is not becasue of price.
Maybe fakers do it this way, becasue effects of metiltesto you can feel much sooner in your body (some hours) than metandienone (days). But all legal Metiltesto I ever seen has much higher price than metandienone.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Its usually 25mg tabs

----------


## Seajackal

> But why do many russian d-bol fake contain metyltesto that i am 100% sure of i have seen many lab tests on that espesially these: (and i checked with 2 big powder suorces from china and both sell metyltesto cheaper then d-bol)


Yeah most of the Dbols coming from Russia contains Methyltesto instead
of Dbols, of course it will cause some strenght increasing since it's real
compounds, they put Methyltesto because of the price like you stated above
but people just don't know how harsher Methyltesto is than Dbols so a long
time use would be a shot in the liver. Russian Dbols are a bad choice IMO.

----------

